# Amazing WDW Minecraft server!



## Shir Kahn

I just found this today, so if it's old news to you, sorry!  

mcdisney

Be warned, the video above has some bad language and it's also pretty laggy due to a lot of extra people joining the server just to be on the video.  When I found the video, I knew I had to try this server, found out that the IP is mcmagic.us now, not what they have in the description.  I logged in at the ticket and transportation center and made my way over to the Magic Kingdom.  You actually go through bag check and the ticket gates!  I went into the guest services building and there's a sign there that says "Keys to the Kingdom tour - 9 diamonds.  You must have mumble"  They actually have CMs that do tours!  They have a lot of rides on the server, my favorite is the new Test Track, but Spaceship Earth is a close second.  

All the parks are there, as well as the full monorail lines.  The Contemporary is amazingly well done and I've heard they are mostly finished the Grand Floridian, but I haven't made it over there quite yet.  They've already got the New Fantasyland all set up, with a nice big space for the Minecart ride coming in 2014.  

Every Disney fan that plays Minecraft should give this server a try, it's the best WDW server I've found by far!  I have nothing to do with this server, I'm not any part of the ownership or a CM, I just wanted to give anyone who wasn't aware of the server a heads up!


----------



## Helopoh

mcmagic.us  is the new address to this server. Its a great place they are literally building the entire of WDW. If you play minecraft you should visit. 

They have a creative I play on c.mcmagic.us   



They do Fantasmic!! HA I love it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxoO39JdNus


----------



## MinnieTwinnie

I totally go on this all the time, it is a really great server, and the community is awesome


----------



## bxccah

That's INCREDIBLE!! Now I'm going to buy minecraft purely for this!


----------



## Oswald lover

Don't you mean mcmagic.us?


----------



## Taytortots

No way. 

I've never seen this before. I'll have to log on and check this out. I'm so excited ! 

*excuse me while I hyperventilate due to excitement*


----------



## serenitygr

questions: I have 2 boys with Ipods and one of them also bought minecraft on x-box. Is this something they could access? If so- how? They don't really know, and I have no idea. I don't even know what "server" means...


----------



## ParrotBill

Hi serenity.  Connecting to a server is a normal part of playing Minecraft.. you either create your own personal world or connect to a shared environment server.  Google this to see how, and yes, if the Xbox or iPod has network acccess they can do this.

If you don't figure it out, feel free to PM me as a reminder and I will get the specific instructions, umm, err, from my daughter.


----------



## serenitygr

LOL thank you! I will share this with them and see what we can do . You may get a pm from me


----------



## disneygal6568

I am confused. How do I get to play this? I have minecraft for my PC.


----------



## disneygal6568

disneygal6568 said:


> I am confused. How do I get to play this? I have minecraft for my PC.


It keeps saying "host unknown" What's the address and what's the name?


----------



## phineasfan100

I play on this server the IP is mcmagic.us. They have a website at mcmagic.info. You need 1.6.2 to play.


----------



## mmdisneylover

Shir Kahn said:


> I just found this today, so if it's old news to you, sorry!
> 
> mcdisney
> 
> Be warned, the video above has some bad language and it's also pretty laggy due to a lot of extra people joining the server just to be on the video.  When I found the video, I knew I had to try this server, found out that the IP is mcmagic.us now, not what they have in the description.  I logged in at the ticket and transportation center and made my way over to the Magic Kingdom.  You actually go through bag check and the ticket gates!  I went into the guest services building and there's a sign there that says "Keys to the Kingdom tour - 9 diamonds.  You must have mumble"  They actually have CMs that do tours!  They have a lot of rides on the server, my favorite is the new Test Track, but Spaceship Earth is a close second.
> 
> All the parks are there, as well as the full monorail lines.  The Contemporary is amazingly well done and I've heard they are mostly finished the Grand Floridian, but I haven't made it over there quite yet.  They've already got the New Fantasyland all set up, with a nice big space for the Minecart ride coming in 2014.
> 
> Every Disney fan that plays Minecraft should give this server a try, it's the best WDW server I've found by far!  I have nothing to do with this server, I'm not any part of the ownership or a CM, I just wanted to give anyone who wasn't aware of the server a heads up!



So I guess you can't get this if you have a Mac or iPad.  Not able to go anywhere.  It just sits there.


----------



## Mama Odie

mmdisneylover said:


> So I guess you can't get this if you have a Mac or iPad.  Not able to go anywhere.  It just sits there.



I don't think you can get on that server via iPad but we access it with our Macs all the time.  Our kids have been loving the nightly fireworks shows. A nice way to "revisit" our favorite places in the parks and relive the Magic.


----------



## puntagordabob

Found one I like even better.... called Mc Parks.... 

Has not only Walt Disney World, but ALSO Universal Orlando's two parks, plus they are building The Disneyland resort.

My favorite area is the Contemporary Resort and the Wilderness Lodge.


main.mcparks.us


----------

